# Erin Heatherton leidet unter miefendem Leonardo DiCaprio



## beachkini (21 März 2012)

​
*Er ist ein absoluter Weltstar. Er sieht umwerfend aus und er besitzt Charme für Zehn. Warum nur laufen Hollywood-Star Leonardo DiCaprio aber immer wieder die Frauen weg? Und warum wird wohl auch bald seine aktuelle Freundin, Erin Heatherton, mit der Faust auf den Tisch hauen? Es gibt da so eine Theorie. *

Wie ein Insider gegenüber US-Medien verraten haben will, nimmt das Umweltbewusstsein von Leonardo DiCaprio mittlerweile Züge an, die bei den Damen in seiner direkten Umgebung gar nicht mehr so gut ankommen. Denn sein Engagement für die Natur setzt der Schauspieler mit den deutschen Wurzeln auch zuhause konsequent um.

*Liebe zur Umwelt steht über der Liebe zu Erin Heatherton?*

Angeblich soll der einstige “Titanic”-Star nur selten baden und völlig auf ein Deodorant verzichten. Doch geht das nicht ein bisschen zu weit? Es scheint zwar durchaus lobenswert, dass er seinen Beitrag zur Umwelterhaltung leisten will. Doch im Schlafzimmer tut sich der Schönling damit ganz sicher keinen Gefallen. Denn, so der Insider weiter: “Leo hat die Liebe zur Natur über alles gestellt und das killt nun sein Liebesleben. Er duscht nur ein paar mal die Woche, um Wasser zu sparen und sieht Deodorant als etwas Unnatürliches an.”

*Victoria’s Secret Engel gibt Warnschuss an DiCaprio*

Doch wie lange wird seine Liebste Erin Heatherton diese “Stinkbombe” wohl noch ertragen und Di Caprios mangelnde Körperhygiene ignorieren wollen? Erin, so weiß man auf “Gather News” Bescheid, liebe Leonardo wirklich. Doch mittlerweile krieche das Gefühl in dem Victoria’s Secret Engel hoch, dass er die Umwelt noch mehr liebe als sie. Einen Warnschuss habe die Schöne ihrem Schmuddel-Freund jedenfalls schon erteilt. Oder wird sie künftig darüber hinweg sehen und sich als typisches Hollywood-Girl geben, die leicht mit einer Kreditkarte zu überzeugen ist? Das hat sie doch eigentlich gar nicht nötig.

Andererseits, Leo ein Ultimatum zu stellen, hat allerding ebenfalls wenig Sinn. Denn Schwierigkeiten schnell eine neue Schönheit zu finden, hatte der Ex von Gisele Bündchen bisher noch nie.


----------



## Q (22 März 2012)

Allein der Threadtitel lol3 lol3 :thx:


----------

